# Duo temp pro knocking



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello. I just bought a second hand duo temp pro and wanted to check that it's normal for the machine to give a knocking sound whilst on the steam function?

Thanks


----------



## benjbob (Apr 25, 2016)

Holmes said:


> Hello. I just bought a second hand duo temp pro and wanted to check that it's normal for the machine to give a knocking sound whilst on the steam function?
> 
> Thanks


Is it a regular duh...duh....duh noise? If so then its fine its just the pump delivering the water









Mine does it when im steaming


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Great, yes it sounds like it should be doing it but wanted to make sure.

Thanks very much.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

You're not the only one who was worried about this. I called the service line the moment I unboxed the machine and heard that noise. Perfectly normal


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thump thump thump

Is normal.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't these machines have a thermoblock to deliver the steam......if so, thats the way they work. There is no boiler.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

When I was researching machines I thought these had a thermoblock. Doesn't the Barista express heat the water in the boiler then cool whereas the pro heats cold water through a coil?

If so then that maybe the noise


----------

